# i need some advice from all you experts



## mikesushi (Apr 13, 2006)

takashi amano has really inspired me to pursue a hobby in planted aquariums. i have a ten gallon with a coralife 28 watt light and power whisper filter. i only want to use java moss and riccia fluitans. i'm not sure what type of plant to use for the background with this set up. currently i don't have any co2 injectors or source of co2, and i don't have any fish. as of right now i have set up the gravel (which is a small natural colored gravel), a beautiful rock as a centerpeice, and the lighting and filter running. i do not have any plants at the moment. i plan on letting the tank sit for about three days or so with the light on 12 hour days and the filter running. i have done some research on-line and i know i have to tie down the moss and riccia. i can almost see what my tank will look like in a month. i know the design that i want to strive for. if anyone has any advice or comments please help.

i have attached a picture of my aquarium bare with any plants or fish. i just set it up today.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :high5: 

I would get the tank planted as soon as possible with the plants that you want. I would also temporally add some fast growing plants until the tank gets established; Hornwort/Anacharis will do the job. Adding these plants will help reduce the algae commonly found in new setups. 

You may want to think about adding a Diy C02 setup or a Hagan C02 system. If you are set against injecting C02 then using Seachem Excel (carbon source) is the second best thing you can do.

Although the rock is very nice, I personally think it is to big for your size of tank. I think a few smaller rocks placed in a pleasing way would look much better.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> i plan on letting the tank sit for about three days or so with the light on 12 hour days and the filter running.


 Why? All you are going to accomplish is give algae quite a handle on your tank. Trena makes a real good point, get some fast growers in there temporarily then you can gradually remove them as time goes by.

I also agree about the rock. For me also, it's too big for that tank. Now if you were to put that into a 40 or a 50, it's be another story!


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

That is a big rock in proportion to the tank. Having it placed dead center on top of the gravel seems to make it more so.
Could it perhaps be moved back and perhaps a bit off center? Maybe not on top of the gravel?
Or is a big rock center piece always a bad idea?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

The rock is too big and will take all the attention out of your scape. Unless you are going to cover up most of it with plants.
Try placing the rock in the golden ratio at least if you are not going to change it. Right now, it's sitting too straight in the centre. 
Java Moss and Riccia seems a poor combination. You will end up having Riccia where you don't want them, especially when they get entangled in the moss. It's almost impossible to get rid of completely.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

One other thing about that rock is it seems to be a ( I can't remember the name to save my life ) rock that will raise your gH as its not inert and with that big of a rock in that small of a tank it won't take long to have "liquid rock" for water. I could be wrong but it looks like that type of rock they sell for african cichlid tanks from the picture. As for java and riccia I have to agree the two don't mix too well and I am by far no expert but I have tried the two together in the past and the combo is a tough one to make look right, especially for a beginner. Personally I would go with one or the other, but its your tank go with what YOU want. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it would look nice if you set it back,touching the glass then cover it in java moss(just place the strands on the rock and tie it around with thread or fishing line),I'd say to buy some flat rocks then place the riccia on there and then put a hair-net over it.HTH


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to try what you think will look good if you like it. Riccia can get in everything, but it's not as bad as it's painted, I think. I find it to be much less hassle with my java moss than with my stem plants. The filter blows fragments into my rotala and they won't come out. With the java moss, if anything get tangled, you can just pick it out. The only big question you need to ask yourself, I think, is do you think that the dark green of the moss and the pale green of the riccia go together? I have a new setup with the mix, and I'm thinking it can work. But then again, my clothes rarely match.

Also, in time, you might find that the 28 watt light for the 10 gallon just isn't enough. I have one of those and it just doesn't do what I want it to do. Unfortunately, coralife only makes a 28 watt and a 96 watt for 20 in. tanks. I have two 10 gallons, one with each choice, and they have opposite problems. 
Just something to think about.

-Adam


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm not an expert, but the big rock in the center isn't good!
Artists of any kind should never put their focal point in the center.
I found a good link for you about placement & stuff like that, I hope you like it.
http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/aquascapingprinc/aquascaping101.html


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

I think, java moss is plant, who not need in big piece of light
My moss live very well in my 300L tank 6 years without any light-only small light from far window. In this tank any other plants cannot grow!Why I do it? becouse java moss "like" algae very much and in this tank Moss grow very well but algae died.Thats why I think you have enough light.
And I think if you will be have 30L on 1 small as Brahidanio fish in your tank and give them little piece of food- you have not any problems in future.


----------

